# Should I? HF HSS Lathe Chisels



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

I searched in forums and other sites to find the answer to this question, but the responses were from years ago. 

Right now Harbor Freight has their 8 Piece High Speed Steel Wood Lathe Chisel Set on sale for 45 dollars. Add a 20% coupon on top of that and your down to $36 (not including shipping). Usually this is selling for $60.

Should I do it? I am very tempted to get this 8 piece set since I am new at turning, and and not yet ready for expensive tools like sorby. 

Anybody have these? Are they acceptable tools?

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-69723.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's not a bad set but be aware that it does not have a bowl gouge. Also the steel is really hit or miss in my experience. I have a couple of tools from them that were real bargains and hold a good edge and couple other that I threw away. The grinds they put on the tool usually need some improvement but we can help you with that. I don't thing it's a bad deal and you probably will use several of those tools for a very long time or at least until you get the bug real bad and start buying the good tools.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

*Tools*

Chris, save your money, get one good tool at a time if that is what you can afford. Buying that off shore stuff is a great way to increase your frustration levels.... Of course, you can always blame the tools this way!!!


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I had a craftsman set almost identical to the HF one for a while. After I got my sorby spindle gouge I used it more than all the other tools combined.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Think real hard about what you will be turning most often and buy good tools that will be used often. I bought a full set when I first started and only 1 of those is used regularly and it's a parting tool. Everything else in the set isn't used because I don't have a need for it. Bowl gouges, spindle gouges, roughing gouges, parting tools and scrapers are my most used. (Bowl turner) No need to buy a full set when you will not use the full set.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys... I will pass and buy one tool at a time.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

chriskoww said:


> Thanks guys... I will pass and buy one tool at a time.


Just my opinion, but I think you should go right ahead and buy those HF tools.

Add a bowl gouge from PennState (often cheaper through Amazon than directly from the PSI website).

Then you can find out (a) whether you'll ever need to spend $80 on a single tool, (b) what grind shape you like -- without watching the $$$ vanish as you shorten an expensive tool every time you change the nose angle, and (c) you'll have something you can "sacrifice" to a weird experimental grind without worrying about how to get it back to a standard grind that you like.

If I'd bought tools one at a time "as needed" I'd've had much less fun simply trying out new stuff.

I'm not saying these are as good as my Thompson gouges -- they aren't, but I used them to learn which Thompson gouges to buy.

JMHO, YMMV, etc.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Just my opinion, but I think you should go right ahead and buy those HF tools.
> 
> Add a bowl gouge from PennState (often cheaper through Amazon than directly from the PSI website).
> 
> ...


I get what your saying, but my other option will not be a high priced item either - Benjamins Best. I hear that these are great starter tools that hold en edge well.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Benjamin's best is good starter tools. I still have a few that I use almost everyday. 3/8 bowl gouge and 1/2&1" scrapers. Bought off eBay for around $20 a piece.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

chriskoww said:


> I get what your saying, but my other option will not be a high priced item either - Benjamins Best. I hear that these are great starter tools that hold en edge well.


Benjamin's Best = Penn State Industries (PSI) own-label. They are basically the same quality as the HF tools, but you can buy the individual ones you want.

I have several -- bought some on eBay, some on Amazon, some directly from PSI, some from a guy who advertised on Craigslist.

Look around for the best deal (remembering that over $25 sometimes qualifies for free shipping on Amazon).


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have that set from HF and use those tools everytime I am at the lathe. They are decent tools and hold a good edge. Since your a new turner, buying tools one at a time can be silly since you dont really know what your gonna use. I use everything in this set except the 2 skews and I would use those if I knew how. I added a bowl gouge that I also dont know how to use and a full arsenal of carbide tools and now have quite the assortment. For the record, I'd challenge anyone to show me the difference in this set and the BB set. I know many have said they are different but that dosnt mean anything. They sure look the same to me.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

chriskoww said:


> I searched in forums and other sites to find the answer to this question, but the responses were from years ago.
> 
> Right now Harbor Freight has their 8 Piece High Speed Steel Wood Lathe Chisel Set on sale for 45 dollars. Add a 20% coupon on top of that and your down to $36 (not including shipping). Usually this is selling for $60.
> 
> ...


Chris, sounds like you need to take a few lessons from a real wood turner so he can show you what tools to buy, then get what you like....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

now that i know what i do(which aint much) i would buy a cheap set like that and experiment with what i wanna use and how i wanna use them
then when i figure that out i could get better tools
like others have said a bunch of them still use them so they must not be that bad


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

*Why not try them?*

Harbor Freight hand tools are guaranteed for life! That includes chisels. So if you buy the set and find you don't care for them, bring them back. (Just make sure you keep your receipt. No tickee, no ....)


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I would pass on the HF and go with the BB/PSI gouges and scrapers. I still use some of them. Best though, is you can afford it, to purchase high quality steel tools. I prefer Doug Thompson's. You can by an un-handled gouge for about $50. It will last a LONG time because of the type steel. It will cut better and hold it's edge much longer than any of the less expensive no-name brands. You can simply purchase a standard handle on ebay or Amazon (or from Thompson), or make your own from a piece of firewood.

Trust me, you will much happier with a tool at a time that is good quality, than a set of crap tools.

Again, I would recommend buying a basic set of Benjamin's Best (PSI) tools, and slowly replace them one at a time with good steel. Of course, if you have the disposable income (I don't), just bite the bullet and purchase all good tools right at the git-go.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

If you are like me and self taught I would pass. I found i had a lot less problems when i got-made tools that took smaller cuts. If I had the chance to work with someone who knew what they were doing maybe it would have been different.


----------

